# Room Analysis and Help. Pics included



## dunkman23 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys, Im pretty new on this forum. But i was referred over from another forum saying that you have have better analysis on help with my room. 

Im just trying to figure out if acoustic paneling will increase my audio quality drastically , and if i can put them just on my back wall or not? if not how should I do this. 

My room dimensions are 15 x 17 x 8. I have a huge window in the back of the room. And I have a 6 feet entryway going into the room. 

Thanks... pics below


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a beautiful room! The first picture looks spooky--in a very cool way.

Can you rotate the layout of your room 90 degrees so that each speaker is seeing a more symmetrical set of boundaries and reflection?

My general room advice looks like this:
http://dtmblabber.blogspot.com/2010/12/room-treatment-advice-quick-and-dirty.html

Have you made any graphs? If not, I'd pick up REW, a mic, and an audio interface to really fix your specific problem areas, but my general advice will still stand for starters. Without data, that's were I'd start.

Dan


----------



## dunkman23 (Aug 31, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> That's a beautiful room! The first picture looks spooky--in a very cool way.
> 
> Can you rotate the layout of your room 90 degrees so that each speaker is seeing a more symmetrical set of boundaries and reflection?
> 
> ...


My wife wouldnt apprecitate me rotating the equipment around, Ive even thought about putting a door, but thats a definite no also. 

I havent made any graphs or anything. is it easy to make graphs and use the proper equipment?


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Very easy! REW is DTM proof. Just push the button. Entering the cal file for the mic might be the most difficult part--took me at least 5 minutes. The instruction it has given me will last forever.

Dan


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes but it depends on what you want to invest.
1. The easiest, imho, is to buy XTZ.
2. Omnimic is almost as easy and has more functions.
Both of these of these are complete systems. 
3. REW is freeware and it is quite powerful. It requires you to buy a mic and preamp to go with it.
There are many others, of course.


----------



## dunkman23 (Aug 31, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Yes but it depends on what you want to invest.
> 1. The easiest, imho, is to buy XTZ.
> 2. Omnimic is almost as easy and has more functions.
> Both of these of these are complete systems.
> ...



i will definitely look into all those. as far as graph reading what r u looking at


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'll want to pay attention to frequency response and how changing seating/sub/speaker positions impact things - as well as the decay time/watefalls to see how the overall decay time balance is - though doesn't sound like you're going to be doing a ton of treatment to likely get it down to where it should be. It will at least allow you to see potential modal problems vs others.

Bryan


----------

